# Werbung für Zahnersatz aus Fernost...



## SunnyLilly (26. Februar 2007)

Hallo ihr,

mein Chef hat mir heute eine Aufgabe gegeben, die mir irgendwie gar nicht liegt... Einer seiner Kunden ist Zahntechniker, der auf den Zug mit den günstig-Prothesen aus China aufspringen will.
Er braucht Flyer für die Zahnärzte und die Kunden, Plakate für Praxen, Aufkleber... das ganze Programm. Das Logo wird eigentlich von ner andern Agentur gemacht, aber ich kann mir da auch nen Kopf machen, bin sozusagen im Wettbewerb.

Mein Problem ist aber, dass ich mich überhaupt nicht in diese Zielgruppen reinversetzen kann... "Mittelalte" bis ältere Menschen oder Menschen jeden Alters, die wegen einem Unfall Zahnersatz brauchen und allesamt nicht so vile Geld übrig haben, sich bestimmt von der Gesundheitreform etc ungerecht behandelt fühlen... 
Und auf der anderen Seite die Zahnärzte... Denen man den Trend Fernost-Prothesen nahebringen muss, um "Praxishopping" und "Zahntourismus" vorzubeugen...

sehr viel weiter bin ich mit den Zielgruppen noch nicht gekommen, mir ist das noch zu schwammig...

Bisher habe ich zwei, drei Ansätze: 
- die Mac-Geiz-Strategie: Betonung auf der möglichen Ersparnis, Motiv ein Gebiss, dass auf Geld beißt. Dabei könnte aber nicht genug Sicherheit übermittelt werden, denk ich mir...

- der Lachen-kostet-nichts-Aufzieher: fröhliche Menschen mit Zahnpastalächeln, wie es  schon jeder andere hat... Betonung auf der Qualität.

- irgendwas mit dem obligatorischen Apfel und "Beißen Sie nicht in den sauren Apfel" oder so... noch schwammiger als die beiden andern..

Mir bereiten selbst die Farben Probleme... Blau und Weiß bieten sich an, aber das hat nu wieder schon jeder, da andere Farben nicht infrage kommen...
Ich möchte gern ein frisches Grün in Akzenten mit reinbringen, weiß aber nie, wann es zu modern und "flüchtig" aussieht, wo die Grenze ist...

Das Nächste ist das Logo: Z-T-G unbedingt mit Bindestrichen... Die Buchstaben lassen sich so schon schwer kombinieren (meine Ansätze hatten bisher immer bissel sehr viel Dynamik drin...) aber dann noch die Bindestriche -.-

Was sagt ihr? Für ein paar Denkanstöße wäre ich sehr dankbar! Vielleicht eure Assoziationen oder auf was meine Zielgruppen vielleicht am besten reagieren würden...
Schonmal Danke für alle Antworten 

vlg, Tina

P.S: ich bin an der BA grad mal im ersten Semester... also nicht wundern, dass das alles noch nicht so flüssig läuft, ja?


----------

